# Funny Hunting Experiences



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to post a thread about the funniest things that you have seen, heard about, or experienced while out hunting, be it big game, upland, or waterfowl.

I recently found myself thinking about past pheasant hunts, and some of the humorous things that we have experienced or seen. One of them happened probably 7 years ago. It was nearing the end of the day, and we were driving around looking for one last fence or ditch row to walk. When we came around a right turn in the road, both my dad and I looked back to the left, into a field of short alfalfa and noticed a rooster's head poking up out of the stubble. We both hopped out of the truck and quickly shuffled a shell into our shotguns thinking the bird would fly at any moment. Funny thing though, the bird didn't move a muscle. As we got closer we realized something wasn't right, because he still didn't move. I walked over to it, picked it up, and found that someone had caped it out, cut off the head, and stuck some wire up into its head so it would look like it was just standing there in the field. Boy did we feel stupid! We hopped back into the truck and continued on our way, wondering if the pranksters were watching from somewhere close just rolling on the ground from laughing so hard.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been nailed on that prank a couple of times. It is fun to do as well, especially if you can sit back and watch.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Many Moons ago, the first year Current Creek area went to Spike only(before the days of ES archery) My dad and I headed out early one morning to the sounds of bugling, when we got with-in maybe 100 yards, we could see a cow and two spikes, then 3 more cows and 2 more spikes along with a BIG 5x5 that was doing the calling. I slowly circled down about 20 yards from my dad as he set up and I started cow calling, after a few minutes one of the spikes decided I sounded good enough to check out, I could see the bull headed right to dad, as planned, when the spike got about 40 or so yards from dad, there was a slight rise in the terrain and I lost sight of him, several moments later I heard the sound of dads bow release, then crash,crash,crash and all is silent with the other bulls and cows looking in that direction, then I hear the sound of another released arrow, and all hell breaks loose. 

I sit tight for a few minutes then head up to dad and he is still knelt down on the trail bow in hand. what makes this story funny is, as he relates what happened, he was kneeling on the trail the bull came down, at 2-3 yards head on, dad decides he'd better draw back, the bull spooks but only enough to turn broadside and move to 6 or 7 yards, dad shoots OVER him, Then the bull runs to what we figured to be 22 yards and stops broadside and dad has NO idea where his second arrow flew. 

Never seen dad choke before. but that day that little spike bull had his number.. :mrgreen:


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

I think the funniest I ever witnessed was when a neighbor shot a very nice sized doe. It dropped like a ton of bricks and didn't twitch. We made our way down the canyon to it, he came up to it, rolled it over to start the field dressing and it kicked him HARD right between the legs. He actually came entirely off the ground and almost vomited it hurt him so bad. The deer didn't move another muscle - we're not even sure it was alive or was just reflexes. The poor guy laid there for a long time before he recovered enough to stand up. OUCH is all I can say.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

had to shoot ducks one handed, if ya know what i mean, while i was takin a pee. another time, they were flying towards me from downriver, so i tried to make a run for the edge for a better shot. i tried to hurdle a low branch, and it caught my leg and pulled it out from under me. i tucked my head and shoulder, and did a perfect amry roll in the snow, stood up, and pulled two greenheads out of the flock. then i sat in the snow and laughed. i guess it wasnt the funniest thing, but i would love to have that on film. one of my few graceful moments


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well in the mid 80's I was 16 and it was like noon on thanksgiving day.... I went down to the Jordan river (was still legal to hunt there back then) well it was a blue bird day and as I walked along the bank, a small flock of about 10 geese well the birds flew up off the water and flew right up the river, I was standing there in the open but they kept coming I aimed my 20ga and brought down the last bird in the V... it crashed down on the other side, I walked back up river crossed an old bridge that was there and I went to find it, after about 20 min I saw standing in the middle of a field about 200 yrds from where I shot it. I walked right up to it and thought I would just grab it and throttle it, Well I reached for that bird and it pecked be hard enough to draw blood and it hurt like $%&& :shock: , I was scared to try to grab it again and so just shot it in the head from about 6 feet away. Found out later that day that it broke my index finger. Not funny at the time but I still chuckle thinking about it. I smiled with every bite I took of that **** bird. :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> I thought it would be fun to post a thread about the funniest things that you have seen, heard about, or experienced while out hunting, be it big game, upland, or waterfowl.
> 
> I recently found myself thinking about past pheasant hunts, and some of the humorous things that we have experienced or seen. One of them happened probably 7 years ago. It was nearing the end of the day, and we were driving around looking for one last fence or ditch row to walk. When we came around a right turn in the road, both my dad and I looked back to the left, into a field of short alfalfa and noticed a rooster's head poking up out of the stubble. We both hopped out of the truck and quickly shuffled a shell into our shotguns thinking the bird would fly at any moment. Funny thing though, the bird didn't move a muscle. As we got closer we realized something wasn't right, because he still didn't move. I walked over to it, picked it up, and found that someone had caped it out, cut off the head, and stuck some wire up into its head so it would look like it was just standing there in the field. Boy did we feel stupid! We hopped back into the truck and continued on our way, wondering if the pranksters were watching from somewhere close just rolling on the ground from laughing so hard.


 :lol: We used to do this alot when I was a kid Just to get to the roadies. Had some great laughs. I have a ton of stories I saw people take off running toward it , ground pound it , kick it ,dogs point it.One day after a guy put six shots into the bird blew it apart. We were out trying to put it back together when a fish and game officer pulls up . I was thinking we were going to jail.  He just told us to move that blankety blank bird farther away from the road so he did'nt have to give someone a ticket for shooting off the road :lol:


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

This reminds me of what a good friend of mine did in high school. He had the cape of a rooster that he shot the weekend before and he got a coat hanger and stretched it out and mounted the rooster cape on the coat hanger and would walk it down the hall at school. He would go up behind a cheer leader and peck the back of her leg with the rooster and then she would turn around and look down and freak out. :shock: We would kill ourselves laughing and he would just act as cool as could be, which made it funnier. :lol: 

Also, another funny story. In high school we went down to Sanpete county to do some rabbit hunting one winter. We stopped in at the local cafe in Fountain Green to have some chili and get warmed up. After we ate we headed out again. After about 2 hours we were out in the middle of this field when the chili decided it wanted to pass on through, ...and it was in a hurry! At least two of us felt an immediate need to let it pass through. There were no trees around or brush to hide in, but there were two old rusty cars, a ways apart from each other, out in the middle of this field with holes in their tops, so my one friend climbed up on top of one car and I climbed up on top of the other so we could "take care of business". Our other friends had great fun in throwing snowballs at us while we were "busy".  :roll: And the bad part of it was that neither of us had thought about finding something to clean up with, all we had was snow. O-|-O I'd never done that before, while very refreshing and very effective, I wouldn't recommend it if you can help it.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that where the term "Ice Hole " came from :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

A nice big hen Pintale I shot dropped right on my brothers head and knocked him right to his knees! My father shot the penis right off a bull elk. I was once tipped backwards right out of a boat while attempting a shot on some high flying geese! I once saw a blind deer. The poor little guy (it was a fawn) just followed its mother around, bumping into limbs and downed logs. One time a bull elk approched so close to me as I was hiding behind a small bush that I actually reached out and touch his nose! Many times I have awakened from a lazy afternoon slumber with ducks swimming around in the decoys. One time when I was a young fellow (about fifty years ago) I walked up on a rooster pheasent hiding under a small bush. I stepped on its tail and the **** flew off leaving all the tailfeathers behind. Even though I have always done as my daddy taught me..."pick out a bird"... I once dropped 5 ducks with one shot! These are just a few I remember over a long lifetime of hunting...I hope you have as many outdoor memories as me when your my age.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen a hunter on the 1A dike at the Bear River Bird Refuge pick up his empty shells.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

A few years ago I was spike hunting, we had located a herd of elk the night before and was putting the stalk on them the next morning. Right as the sun was coming up I see one very nice 6x6 bull with 2 smaller rag horns as I watched them I heard a gun shot and the elk took off. Then all I here is screaming from one of the guys in my party. I thought he had shot himself for sure. Well we all ran to were he was and there he was trying to wipe the crap out of his pants, he had started to go #2 and a spike had walked up on him right as he was lowering his pants. Well he grabed his gun and shot and also did his thing. Man did we all laugh till are stomachs hurt. On the same hunt when we got back to the vehicles we were headed back to camp me a 3 others in the front car and him and another behind. we came around a corner and stopped to talk to some other hunters when he must of not been paying attention and smacked right into the back of our vehicle. The other hunters were rolling. 

Another was when I was about 16 or 17 me and my best friend went duck hunting by some ponds in our area. We usualy walk the canals into the pond to see if any ducks were laying in the willows, we had been in a straight line when we entered the willows but when I came to the canal I saw a duck starting to fly up so I took aim and fired and nailed it, but I heard some yelling I thought oh $#!t I just shot someone and instead of going to see what had happenend I backed out to go over to were my friend was. When I got out of the willows I see him walking out rubbing his back and he said someone had just peppered him really good. I put on the wasn't me look and we went back to the truck. For 12 years he still thought someone else had shot him, and could understand why I laughed everytime. I finally broke done and told him this year. Dumb on my part but was very funny later and now still cracks us both up.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

apollosmith said:


> I think the funniest I ever witnessed was when a neighbor shot a very nice sized doe. It dropped like a ton of bricks and didn't twitch. We made our way down the canyon to it, he came up to it, rolled it over to start the field dressing and it kicked him HARD right between the legs. He actually came entirely off the ground and almost vomited it hurt him so bad. The deer didn't move another muscle - we're not even sure it was alive or was just reflexes. The poor guy laid there for a long time before he recovered enough to stand up. OUCH is all I can say.


This had me rolling just reading it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

